# Automatic transmission line change



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

How long should it take to change the steel lines & should any fluid need to be added (6 quarts?) ? My brother just had his done thinks it was way to much, line were rusted out. I tend to agree with him. BTW its a 97 Wrangler.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

My brother and I did them on his 95 it took us about 3 days but we had other issues to deal with. Just lines maybe a six hours or so, with using 6 quarts I would guess they dropped the pan and changed the fluid also.


----------



## brunosplace (Dec 30, 2004)

I changed out both of mine on my 97 in about 1.5 hrs. Only lost about 1 quart of fluid. But they may have done a full fluid change due to contamination.


----------

